# Troy-Bilt snow thrower stopped running



## dgibb (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a Troy-Bilt Squall 521 snow thrower that’s about 5 years old but not used much. I was using it the other day and it was running fine until the engine suddenly stopped – no sputtering or choking, it was as if the ignition had been switched off.

I let it cool, added some gas (it was almost empty) and tried to re-start it with the electric starter. (I’ve never had success with the pull start due to a rotator cuff problem.) All I hear is the buzzing sound from the electric starter - the engine is completely silent.

Any ideas what can cause this? I appreciate any help.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk dgibb. As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. Here is a link to the most common failure with Tecumseh electric starters. Remove the starter from the engine and test it for operation while holding it on the floor or your work bench. If the starter spins, this video will help you. If the starter still hums, you have a bad starter and it will probably need to be replaced because of burnt windings IN the motor. I hope this helps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqOemcRHMBk


----------



## dgibb (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

A newbie question, though: would an electric starter problem cause the engine to shut down while it's running? I thought that once the engine was started, the starter was no longer involved, so to speak.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

You are correct, once the engine is running and you release the electric start button, the starter is no longer needed or used. The motor stopping would not be related to the electric starter.


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

You could pull on the starter cord to see if the engine is seized.


----------



## dgibb (Feb 10, 2015)

I did try that yesterday. I could hear the pistons moving, if that's a clue, but not much else.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Pull the spark plug out and hold it on the cylinder head while pulling the recoil and check for spark. Make sure the ignition switch is on and speed control is set to run, if equipped. If you have spark, try adding a teaspoon of gas into the cylinder, replace the spark plug and see if it will try to start. If it attempts to start, you have a fuel delivery problem possibly caused by a dirty carb.


----------

